# Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

seit ich Springfield auf meinem Android-Smartphone (Samsung Galaxy Note 3) installiert habe, stürzt Springfield sehr oft ab. 

Am Anfang waren die Abstürze eher unregelmäßig, das heißt, manchmal stürzte es nach 2min ab und manchmal erst nach einer halben Stunde.

Neuerdings (seit ich Android 4.4.2 habe) stürzt es sehr regelmäßig und vorhersehbar ab. 
Beispielsweise wenn ich Springfield mehrere Stunden nicht gespielt habe und die App dann wieder starte, dann kann ich ca. 10min spielen, dann stürzt es ab. Danach muss ich es mehrmals (3-4 mal) beenden. 
Nach einem Neustart der App stürzt es nach ca. 2min wieder ab. Danach muss ich es wieder mehrmals beenden.
Nach einem weiteren Neustart funktioniert die App schätzungsweise 15-30min, bis sie wieder abstürzt.

Kennt jemand von euch auch dieses Problem??

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## ronnykisser (1. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

Hallo 98romi ,

bei mir das selbe Problem auf Sony Xperia L (C2105) mit Android 4.2.2.
Macht teilweise keinen Spaß mehr zu spielen, überlege schon es zu deinstallieren.
...wenn ich nicht schon Lvl38 wäre... (ronnykisse782)

Suche auch schon eine Weile nach einer Lösung, ohne Erfolg...

MfG


----------



## Shona (1. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*



ronnykisser schrieb:


> Suche auch schon eine Weile nach einer Lösung, ohne Erfolg...
> 
> MfG


Schonmal mit BlueStacks auf dem PC ausprobiert?
Das ist ein Programm das ein Tablet auf dem PC emuliert, für mich ist das viel bequemer obwohl leider das Bild ab und an flackert was wohl aber daran liegt das Bluestacks noch Beta ist.
Funktioniert auch so wie auf dem Smartphone, also in den Google Store, Spiel installieren, Starten und in Origin einloggen (Spielstand ist der selbe).

Vorsicht nur beim wechsel zwischen PC und Smartphone es muss immer da stehen das gespeichert wurde und synchronisiert wurde ggf. das Spiel auf einem der zwei nochmal starten dann sollte es das machen.


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Bluestacks habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Wie kann ich denn die Abstürze verringern??

Ich will mich ja nicht jedes Mal vor den PC hinsetzen, um Springfield zu spielen.

Ist Bluestacks eigentlich kostenlos??

Edit:
Muss man für Bluestacks eigentlich ein neues Google-Konto erstellen??


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand mehr weiterhelfen??

Was ich herausgefunden habe:
Unmittelbar nach einem Neustart des Smartphones stürzt Springfield nicht ab. Wenn das Smartphone dann mal einige Stunden läuft und man wieder Spingfield spielen möchte, stürzt Springfield wieder sehr häufig ab.

Außerdem stürzt es deutlich öfter ab, seit ich mein Smartphone auf Android 4.4.2 geupdatet habe.

Edit:
Ist Bluestacks eigentlich kostenlos??
Muss man für Bluestacks eigentlich ein neues Google-Konto erstellen??


----------



## Otep (3. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

Gute Frage...

ich habe das Problem seit Anfang an... eine Lösung dafür gibt es vermutlich nicht...

Bluestacks... keine Ahnung


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

Ich kenne *Niemanden* (egal, ob iOS oder Android), bei dem diese App dauerhaft stabil läuft!

Egal, spiele sowieso im Moment lieber Quizduell anstatt Simpsons.


----------



## Shona (5. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*



98romi schrieb:


> Ist Bluestacks eigentlich kostenlos??
> Muss man für Bluestacks eigentlich ein neues Google-Konto erstellen??


Ja und nein, einfach mit dem bestehenden einloggen


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Welches Betriebssystem ist das dann, welches von Bluestacks simuliert wird?? Android 4.4.2?? Oder ganz was anderes?? 
Laufen da dann alle Android-Spiele??
Kann man die dann mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen??


----------



## 98romi (6. März 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## Shona (7. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*



98romi schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem ist das dann, welches von Bluestacks simuliert wird?? Android 4.4.2?? Oder ganz was anderes??
> Laufen da dann alle Android-Spiele??
> Kann man die dann mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen??


 Müsste 4.4.2 sein kann man aber nachschauen... 
ja es laufen alle spiele (die es für ta lets gibt)  und man bedient es mit maus + tasta außer du hast nen Touchscreen an deinem Rechner. 

es wird auch der xbox360 Controller unterstützt, nur welche spiele damit gehen weiss ich nicht. 


wieso benutzt du aber nicht mal Google oder installierst es einfach?  die fragen wären damit in 5 minuten beantwortet gewesen


----------



## 98romi (7. März 2014)

Was heißt "ta lets"??


----------



## Shona (7. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

tablets

 mein handy schreibt wieder Müll  
Blustacks simuliert ein Tablet bzw.  wird bluestacks als samsung tablet in deinem google account registriert.


----------



## Big0 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

Also wo ich Blue Stacks getestet habe lief dort noch 2.3


----------



## 98romi (7. März 2014)

Wann lange ist das schon her, als du Bluestacks getestet hast??


----------



## MaxRink (7. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*

Android-Emulatoren für Windows, Mac & Linux


----------



## Shona (7. März 2014)

*AW: Springfield-App stürzt andauernd ab*



Big0 schrieb:


> Also wo ich Blue Stacks getestet habe lief dort noch 2.3


 Muss vor November 2013 gewesen sein den im November 2013 wurde es mit 4.0 veröffentlicht. Leider kann ich selbst nicht einsehen welche Version die neueste Bluestacks version hat.


----------

